# ADA Gallery closed for refurb.



## Tom (4 Jul 2013)

Hey guys - I'm currently in Thailand on a voluntary teaching trip, and have just managed to book some cheap tickets to Tokyo for a week. Have been planning my days there, and just noticed that the ADA Gallery was closed from May 19th for refurbishment. It doesn't say how long it'll be closed for though - does anyone have any idea how long it'll be closed for? I'd be there on July 21st if I went. If not, I'll head somewhere else. 

Tom


----------



## Yo-han (4 Jul 2013)

In the newsletter it said till further notice. My guess would be about two months, so the majority of the aquarium are fully grown again. I hope for you it will open soon!


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jul 2013)

i think youll be out of luck as it says august 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[NA Gallery] Gallery Reopening
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since the 19th of May, we have closed our gallery in order to perform
rearrangements of our displayed aquariums. We apologize to those who have
planned to stop by for a visit around this time, but towards the beginning of
*August*, we resume accepting guests to come and see our aquarium layouts.
Our schedule is not set in stone, so if you are thinking of stopping by for a
visit, be sure to periodically check the website, for news regarding the opening
date. If you are in the area near the beginning of August, feel free to e-mail
us for further details about visiting the gallery.

Nature Aquarium Gallery Information page:
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/gallery/


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jul 2013)

Hi Tom, 
just received this update via the newsletter.....looks like your out of luck.


"The Nature Aquarium Gallery will reopen on August 4 (SUN), and we will resume
accepting guests to come and see our aquarium layouts.  If you are in the area
near the beginning of August and want to check on the gallery schedule, feel
free to e-mail us for further details about visiting the gallery.
Look out for our newly rearranged & replanted aquariums!!"

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Tom (6 Jul 2013)

Ahh that's really crap :/ I'll miss it by 2 weeks!

Does anyone know if there are any other Amano tanks on public display anywhere?


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jul 2013)

There's the one in Tokyo zoo?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2013)

What about the Sumida Aquarium:


----------



## Tom (7 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys, I think Sumida aquarium will be a good shout. Ill head there for the morning before my flight back to Bangkok . Couple of nice ones there by the looks of it.


----------



## Tom (28 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions - I did Sumida Aquarium and Aquaforest in Shinjuku, very close to my hotel!

Amano's aquariums in Sumida were the first thing you see when you go through the ticket gate. I wish I could upload photos now but I'm still in Thailand without a computer for another week yet. I promise photos next week though! The tanks were nice, but maintenance could have been better! The 2 smaller tanks were to the left of the room (maybe 5' square and 2' deep as a guess), and there was one similar to his home tank straight in front of you. The very long tank covered the length of the wall to the right, and there's another behind you to the right (quite a poor layout and poor health in this one). The others were really nice layouts, although could do with a clean! Great to see overall though. 

Aquaforest Sinjuku is hidden in an underground mall called Subnade, near the subway, and was incredibly hard to find!! I got there eventually though, and it as reall worth it. For a relatively small shop, the range of fish and plants available was very good, and there were a good amount of ADA products at way less than half the price we get in the UK. I bought some Do!Aqua tools, a CO2 diffuser, and even got some sand it was that 'cheap'. Saved about £100 on home prices. The 3 liter bags of Aquasoil were around £6 each too. Was almost tempted to buy a several bags and get another suitcase to take it home in! Anyway, that shop is well worth a visit if you're ever in Tokyo. I think I got some nice pictures there too on my two visits, so ill upload those next week too. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (28 Jul 2013)

Forgot to say that the display tanks at Aquaforest were some of the best and cleanest I've seen


----------



## Tom (5 Aug 2013)

As promised...

Aquaforest:

































Sumida:


----------



## Ady34 (5 Aug 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing the pictures Tom.
The Sumida tanks don't look too shabby from the images, but nothing fools the eye in person  TBH the sheer scale of them impresses me, the thickness of the acrylic and all those lights!!!
The Aquaforest tanks do look amazing, I'd love to visit more places like this 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## flygja (13 Aug 2013)

Great pictures. ADA's got a video on their youtube channel on a shoptour of Aquaforest. Over here ADA products are kept behind lock and key!


----------

